# Wildcamp along A12 - A120



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We will be travelling to Harwich in about 2 weeks time and would ideally like to be the 'right' side of M25 the night before to avoid any possible major delays on our way to the ferry.

Can anyone please suggest a suitable wildcamp spot along the route from M25 to Harwich, s we will be turning up middle to late evening.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

If you're able to go up the M11 and then A120 there is a "rest stop" (sort of near Gt Dunmow) which you can stop overnight.

Otherwise up A12 to Colchester where it meets the A120 turn off on to the roundabout as if you're going to colchester but take the exit to go back onto the A120 but halfway down the sliproad is turn off left which leads past a hotel and then a T junction with a pub on the corner. Turn right here and go up the road about 500m then turn left under the A12 and 100m to a T junction. Turn right (Ipswich Road) this is a very quiet road and should do you ok overnight.

Reverse these directions but go straight on at the pub (can't turn left, oneway) and it puts you back on the roundabout, take the first exit off to get back on the A120.

http://goo.gl/maps/kRAu6


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the "Aire" between Stansted Airport and Gt Dunmow on the A.120

http://goo.gl/maps/RORiC

And may there be more like it.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Stanner said:


> This is the "Aire" between Stansted Airport and Gt Dunmow on the A.120
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/RORiC
> 
> And may there be more like it.


Amen to that!!


----------

